# Tavarres, FL-Golden ret. mix 8-10 mos. old to be pts on Oct. 5th!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

from: [email protected]


Please see the dogs below- I can pull this week, Chow, Lab Retriever, EVERY ONE if you can find homes. Please someone help me get these out- BEING PTS MON and early this week!! URGENT! 

Denise @ Lake County- If a home can be found, I can be up there TUES am if able to hold any that are scheduled to be pts MON
Denise Williams
Lake County Animal Services
28123 CR 561
Tavares, FL 32778

cell 352-636-3740 *
work 352-343-9688
fax 352-343-9665


Lea- Heidi's Legacy Dog Rescue
727-243-2000
[email protected]



----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: Great Rescue 
Sent: Saturday, October 03, 2009 6:11 PM
Subject: Fw: [SFRR] Lake County AC, Tavares, FL - update list on dogs that need help

*
Judy..There are two here, a Golden mix, a nd a Hound retriever mix, both stunning.dogs.I don't know if you can do anything for these...Hope* 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Sent: Friday, October 02, 2009 1:22 PM
Subject: [SFRR] Lake County AC, Tavares, FL - update list on dogs that need help



Reference #: D-2009-8525 
Name: Cage # 45b, ID # 534 
Breed: Golden Retriever
Mix 
Age: 8 to 10 Month(s) 
Gender: Male 
Received: 10/1/2009 
Altered: No 

more details
More About Cage # 45b, ID # 534
This pet gets along with other dogs.

Comments: 
ID# 534 is a very beautiful Golden Ret. that is only 8-10 months old. He is so sweet! He loves other dogs too, but is a little timid! Please come and give him the second chance that he so deserves. This is a time sensitive matter so please hurry! He can be seen in cage #46b at the Lake County Animal Services in Tavares. Call or come in soon because it's a first come first serve basis. Cash only. No holds. (352)-343-9688 Hrs Mon thru Fri 10am to 6 pm Sat 10am to 4pm 





Denise


Denise Williams
Lake County Animal Services
28123 CR 561
Tavares, FL 32778

cell 352-636-3740 *
work 352-343-9688
fax 352-343-9665


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This dog is not on their site, petfinder or county site. Some of the others are, though- like this one:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

I *emld. Lea to ask if he needs rescue-I have to go out for rest of the day so if you know someone who can save him please email Lea
[email protected]
*Some places do not update their sites. i will check with person who sent this email.

Here are more pics of him-look how scared he is and only 8-10 months old.

*Do you know which Golden Ret. Rescue is closest to Tavares, FL?*
Reference #: D-2009-8525 
Name: Cage # 45b, ID # 534 
Breed: Golden Retriever
Mix 
Age: 8 to 10 Month(s) 
Gender: Male 
Received: 10/1/2009 
Altered: No 

more details
More About Cage # 45b, ID # 534
This pet gets along with other dogs.

Comments: 
ID# 534 is a very beautiful Golden Ret. that is only 8-10 months old. He is so sweet! He loves other dogs too, but is a little timid! Please come and give him the second chance that he so deserves. This is a time sensitive matter so please hurry! He can be seen in cage #46b at the Lake County Animal Services in Tavares. Call or come in soon because it's a first come first serve basis. Cash only. No holds. (352)-343-9688 Hrs Mon thru Fri 10am to 6 pm Sat 10am to 4pm



*
**I emld. Emerald Coast, Citrus and the Golden Ret. Rescue in Naples*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just wrote and said if she can pull and hold (since he's four hours from me, don't want to drive there and find he's gone) I'll come get him immediately.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He was adopted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Who told you he was adopted? Was it the shelter? What was the name of the person.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna: Thank you so much for calling about him!

I am SO GLAD he was adopted!!!

You are an Angel!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This dog is not on their site, petfinder or county site. Some of the others are, though- like this one:


I just put in to find out if the Golden hound (SO CUTE!) above needs rescue.


----------

